# Can you charge a discharge on same date of death



## Shauna1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was wondering if the doctor can charge a 99239 on same date patient died in hospital? I don't think so because the excluding passage states that the 99238 and 99239 excludes the final patient evaluation. Please help


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 24, 2011)

Shauna1 said:


> I was wondering if the doctor can charge a 99239 on same date patient died in hospital? I don't think so because the excluding passage states that the 99238 and 99239 excludes the final patient evaluation. Please help



*E. Hospital Discharge Management and Death Pronouncement*

Only the physician who personally performs the pronouncement of death shall bill for the face-to-face Hospital Discharge Day Management Service, CPT code 99238 or 99239. The date of the pronouncement shall reflect the calendar date of service on the day it was performed even if the paperwork is delayed to a subsequent date.

https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Page 57


----------



## Shauna1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

